# Lecteur DVD qui ne s'ouvre pas



## ppahv (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, voici mon pbl, impossible par moment d'ouvrir le dvd par la commande clavier sur mon G5 1.8ghz. Obligé de redemarrer pour que cela fonctionne de nouveau.
A savoir que lorsque ce pbl survient ma clé usb ne monte plus. Les 2 pbl sont apparement liés.
Os Tiger 10.4.2 mais j'avais déjà le pbl en 10.3.9

Je ne vois pas le début de la moindre idée d'ou cela peut venir...


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2005)

Un des multiples bugs du G5 mono 1,8 GHz avec MacOS X 10.4 sans doute....

Ca doit expliquer qu'Apple mette aussi longtemps pour les corriger (d&#233;j&#224; 6 mois ! )

Bon en attendant, tu peux essayer de purger les caches syst&#232;me. Pour &#231;a le plus simple est de trouver Tiger Cache Cleaner:  http://www.northernsoftworks.com/tigercachecleaner.html


----------



## ppahv (2 Novembre 2005)

Merci, j'ai nettoyé, mais comme cela nécessite le redemarrage je ne sais pas si cela va être efficace pour la suite......


----------



## ppahv (2 Novembre 2005)

Rien de mieux, cela fonctionne pendant un petit moment et ensuite pareil, impossible d'acceder au lecteur DVD, les clé usb ne montent pas, et l'utilitaire disk plante avec une erreur 600


----------

